# Rank Goran



## Genius (Nov 18, 2012)

I might be a little bit premature but I see him as a top 10 point guard in the NBA, and if not top ten, at least top 12.

Nash
Paul
D. Williams
Rondo
Parker
Rose 
Westbrook
Dragic
Irving
Lawson

That is my top 10 in no particular order. Tell me if I forgot someone.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

1. Rondo
2. Paul
3. Westbrook
4. D. Williams
5. Rose
6. Irving

The first 6 are IMO clearly the best point guards in the game right now... obviously they can be siphoned into more specific tiers still but there they are.
Then everyone else kind of gets jumbled with players who have not played enough to see otherwise (Nash, maybe John Wall.. but I simply am unimpressed by what I have seen from him period.) And a whole bunch of players who I have to keep looking at.

Parker
Lowry
Nash
Holiday

Dragic

Jennings
Lawson
Rubio


As of right now I think Dragic is in that Nash/Holiday group.. But I would say that Dragic is probably the best defensively among that group.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

No Wall?

I could see someone putting Dragic up there in the Top 10 but definitely outside the elite six. I could even further breakdown that six into the Top 3 of Rose, Rondo and Paul followed by Irving, Westbrook and Williams in that order. 

Nash would have to be the best of that second tier followed by Parker, Rubio, Holiday, Dragic, and Jennings.

Rose
Rondo
Paul

Irving
Westbrook
Willaims

Nash
Parker
Rubio
Holiday
Dragic
Jennings


----------



## Genius (Nov 18, 2012)

Thank you, Wall is definitely on my list. Maybe take Lawson off and add Wall.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

You guys are insnane with where you rate jennings


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

You're insnane.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

You sir are the one lacking sanity


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I like Goran, but I wouldn't put him in the top ten.


----------



## Genius (Nov 18, 2012)

Jennings is another one I forgot to rank. So I guess Goran is more in the 12-15 area.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

roux2dope said:


> You sir are the one lacking sanity


Get onto a winning team and his rankings will go up.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Dragic is OK as a starter, but he shouldn't be one of your three best players if you want to compete and might be best suited as a high-scoring sixth man.


----------



## Madstrike (Jan 12, 2011)

dragic is a fine starter pg, he has got a great all around game, also his contract is pretty good for what he brings to the table.


----------



## TouchMint (Nov 12, 2012)

Madstrike said:


> dragic is a fine starter pg, he has got a great all around game, also his contract is pretty good for what he brings to the table.


I think a poor market is the only reason he is getting paid that much.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm kind of surprised at how high Tony Parker is being rated. Is it just out of respect for what he(and the Spurs) have accomplished during his tenure? Because I would put Holiday, Jennings, and Dragic over him. Rubio is pretty close, if he has improved his shot at all(unlikely due to the injury) then he will definitely move up the ranks.

Rondo, Paul, Rose, Westbrook, Williams, Irving, Nash, Holiday, Dragic, Jennings, Parker, Lawson for me. I left Rubio and Curry out due to injuries. If Curry can stay healthy I'd put him probably 7. And rubio if he can fully recove and has improved his shot I'd put him around Holiday-Jennings


----------

